# 1966 GTO instrument cluster removal and reinstall



## hwilliams15 (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm trying to change my non rally gauges in my 1966 GTO to rally gauges and have not be able to find directions for removal and reinstallation of the instrument cluster. If you have detailed directions or can direct me to a source for such, please respond.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a '66 too but I could never find detailed directions that offered step by step. I just started to take things apart very purposefully and tagged/bagged everything.

Here's a page for a '69. It isn't exact to our '66 but it still has commonalities.

ULTIMATE PONTIAC GTO PICTURE SITE Text Topics article #36

good luck


----------



## Gipraw (Jul 26, 2009)

hwilliams15 said:


> I'm trying to change my non rally gauges in my 1966 GTO to rally gauges and have not be able to find directions for removal and reinstallation of the instrument cluster. If you have detailed directions or can direct me to a source for such, please respond.



This is from the shop manual:













I attached a couple of blow ups of the back side. I have these in larger format if they help.


----------

